

100% of the world now uses the cloud - fbeans
http://blog.fbeans.of.je/100-of-the-world-now-uses-the-cloud/

======
tokenizer
I remember when I was in school, the illustrations our instructor would use
for the internet (networking class), would be a cloud. I always associated
with "Internet". To me, having something interconnected and easily accessible
is "Cloud". While I'm sure other people could defend their definitions, I'm
pretty sure this was before the term was popular, so I'm going to continue my
conceptualization of it in this way.

However, when it comes to cloud hosting, is VPS included? I only use one node
right now, but if I balance my load across to servers, would it then be cloud?

~~~
fbeans
I have no idea about any formal definition of the term cloud. I'm sure there
are a few! The cloud image as "the internet" is classic. It's almost certainly
the reason for "cloud" computing today.

~~~
tokenizer
Exactly! It's funny how you could take something so broad and even try to make
it something specific. To me the definition will always be very broad. Maybe
I'm a cloud developer instead of a web developer now?

~~~
fbeans
Perhaps you /are/ a cloud. :/

